# New dx of hip dysplasia--help!



## Bacon (May 14, 2007)

Hi all--

I've been wary for awhile, but after Z started being stiff in one of his back legs after a particularly fun and exuberant romp in the field, I decided to get his hips x-rayed while he was under for a neuter. Seems like my suspicions were confirmed--they said his left hip was pretty bad, and his right side was showing signs. 

It was all kind of a whirlwind after that, and I got suggestions for changing his diet (science diet joint something?), glucosamine, vague exercise recommendations (don't let him be a couch potato, but expect him to be pained after strenuous exercise), and prescribed him Previcox. 

So, wise wise people of the GRF: What to do for this handsome, young (10 months!), big boy? 

(note: he's not overweight, which I know makes it worse, but he got a larger structure to him than a couple of other goldens we associate with.)

I'd really appreciate any recommendations--I had a golden growing up that suffered terribly with hip dysplasia in his old age, and I'd hate to see Z have a poor quality of life.

Thanks!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

wish i could help, but i have no experience with this, all i can offer are my sympathies


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm sorry for this. Others will have good suggestions.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

How old is he?

Do get him on good food...not Science Diet anything. (The Vets push that stuff...it's not good food). I'd suggest Eagle Pack Holistic, Canidae, Merrick, etc.

Start giving him supplements of Ester C and I'd suggest Cosamin DS (or Cosequin DS...which is the animal version, but more expensive cause the tablets are liver flavored). Cosamin DS is available at Wal Mart. Glocosamine Isle...white box, purple lettering. It works the best...so of course costs more.

I'd give him 500 mgs of Ester C a day for a week....then up it to 1000 mgs for a week, then up it to 1500 mgs for a week....then go to 2000 mgs and stay there. SPLIT the dose (except for the 500 mg one), into giving with two meals.

I'd give him 2 Cosamin DS capsules a day....also with meals. One each meal.

Then I'd go with The Wholistic Pet Canine Complete Joint Support Powder. www.thewholisticpet.com Give dose per directions in one meal.

AND....I'd give Probitics with a meal. Get them at the health store. Two capsules of the strongest ones they have. Open capsules dump on food.

Then SWIM HIM! Lots. Get a big blow up pool at Wal Mart....make a ramp in and out...and a table in the center to rest on, and swim him every warmish day possible.

Walk him up and down hills. Sideways on hills. In Sand...sand is real good.

No jumping for frisbee...ball...etc. Let him run if he wants to. Leave that up to him.

Try to stay away from NSAIDS like Rimadyl, Previcox, Deramaxx, Metacam, etc. He may need them one day......but try not to use them until he really does. Hopefully with supplements etc. he'll be good without them for a long time. 

See if you can get away with giving an Ascriptin (Aspirin buffered with Maalox) only on the days he's struggling a bit (one in the am, one in the pm). 325 mg.

Dogs don't walk on their xrays. Many many are managed with supplements, exercise and occassional Aspirin or a NSAID.

Oh.....you can also ask the Vet about Adequan injections if he gets bad. I've heard many say they work wonders.

I hope he's feeling much better soon.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Great supplement plan Ardea!


----------



## Bacon (May 14, 2007)

Ardea--Thank you! This is precisely the kind of thing I was looking for! 

Do you know if there are any problems with giving him so many daily supplements? It just seemed like alot, but I must confess I know next to nothing about supplements.

Z is only 10 months old, and this weekend was the first time he really started to favor a leg. But I've always been suspicious about his hips--he's never been much of a jumper in playing or in getting up on couches or beds (the other goldens we know are practically airborne), and when I've tried to do the "dancing" and putting him up on his back legs, he usually winds up trying to hunker into a squat. But his parents were OFA certified for their hips, so go figure.

Thanks again!


----------



## mojobean (Jan 6, 2008)

Awesome remedies for displaysia but you forgot the coconut oil. I have been pushing this since i got it yesterday do research it. It helps cancer, arthritis, displaysia, wounds, mites, tumors, etc.. that and ester c are great. My bailey was on glucosamine and vitamin c till she got so bad at 11 that we had to say goodbye. I wish i would of known about coconut oil. My baby girl 1 year Tika is on coconut oil because i found a lump on her forehead after 2 days it is almost gone. As well she has a gait and I am sure she has hip problems I am waiting to see if she quits hopping when she runs before i check because she is still a puppy. I am glad she is on the oil though i believe this will help too with the vitamin c and glucosamine.
Take Ardeagold advice she is right on the money just add the virgin coconut oil too. Dog's love the flavour.

Deanna


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

We use the coconut oil......but I didn't want to overwhelm her right off the bat! :lol:

We also use Salmon Oil...on top of all of the other supplements I listed.

No, it's not too much. Our Newf puppy (7 mos 95 lbs) gets ALL of that (except the Ascriptin) plus some.

All of our pups/dogs do. The older ones get MORE Cosamin DS plus Ascriptin when needed. And another supplement....HOD powder. Great for arthritic dogs.

Here's Cole's regimen right now (the Newf puppy). He's gotten this (with increasing dose as he's grown) combination since he got here at 10 weeks of age...all for "prevention" of joint issues:

Breakfast....2 cups Canidae 
The Wholistic Joint Support Powder (per weight on directions) 
2 capsules (opened and sprinkled on) of Probiotics

Lunch....1.5 cups Canidae 
Liquid Salmon Oil (dosed per instructions on bottle - by weight)
1500 mgs Ester C
2 Cosamin DS capsules

Dinner....2 cups Canidae
500 mgs Ester C
1 Cosamin DS capsule (which will be increased to 2 capsules as he grows)
three x week....coconut oil melted and poured on OR a tablespoon full not  
melted

Our Old Goldens...Sasha (12 yrs) specifically gets (There are pics of her today on her 12th birthday in the photo section):

Breakfast...... 1 cup Canidae
The Wholistic Pet Joint Support
1 Tablespoon HOD

Dinner........... 1 cup Canidae
Salmon Oil per directions for weight
2 probiotics
1500 mgs Ester C
2 Cosamin DS

1 Tablespoon (right off the spoon as a treat) Coconut Oil 3-4x a week.

Ascriptin as needed at bedtime. (Usually only once every couple of weeks for her...when it's damp and cold especially)

Bacon....I'd start with 500 mgs of Ester C and The Wholistic Joint Support at Breakfast and 1 Cosamin DS.

And...give 500 mgs of Ester C and Salmon Oil at Dinner with 1 Cosamin DS...and the Probiotics.

If he doesn't like Salmon Oil (some don't)....use some Flax Seed Oil. And you can give the Coconut Oil right off the spoon anytime. 1 T a day is fine.

Remember *slowly* increase the Ester C to 1000 and 1000 each meal. IF he gets diarrhea, back down to 1000 and 500.

Also....any anti-oxidants you can give are good. Berries are great. Most dogs love blueberries. I'll often buy them frozen and dump a handful in the food.

None of this stuff interacts badly. The only possible issue is to add Ester C too fast. But you do want to get over 1500 mgs per day. 2000 is best.

Also...there is a product you can try called Dog Gone Pain.....if you ever have to give continuous pain relief for the joints. It DOES work. But you need to give every day in place of Previcox or NSAIDS. You cannot give it with. Search the Net for the best price...it's GOOD stuff.

Right now, tho......an Ascriptin now and again as needed (no more than 2 a day 12 hrs apart) ... would be what I'd do.

Please keep us posted!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My Shadow had an FHO and a THR by the time he was 12 months old. He's 5,loves life, and runs like the wind!!! Not all dogs need surgery, but if they do, they can live a very happy life.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear that! You are not alone, my Bentley was also diagnosed at 10 months old. He had clicking and popping in his joints, but displayed no symptoms of pain or stiffness. I started him immediatley on the glucosamine tablets and monitor his activities. We are going to put in a pool so he can get some good exercise there. So far he is still managing well, but I know it is very nerve wracking to go through. I hope everything turns out well for you and your pup.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

So far great advise has been given. The only thing I will add is get a second opinion especially if your vet is not use to doing proper hip x-rays. I am sure there are people on this list who know of one near you if you tell us exactly where you live. Many vets take x-rays, few know the proper positioning required to really get a proper picture.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

No experience with this, so no advice.

Just wanted to send good wishes for an excellent outcome and a happy pup.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> Dogs don't walk on their xrays. Many many are managed with supplements, exercise and occassional Aspirin or a NSAID.
> 
> Oh.....you can also ask the Vet about Adequan injections if he gets bad. I've heard many say they work wonders.


This is so true, dogs don't walk on their x-rays. I've had 2 goldens with severe hip dysplasia, yet they loved to walk and one walked up until the day he passed away at age 13 1/2 (dyslplasia diagnosis at age 4). That dog's x-rays were so bad that the veterinary orthopedic surgeon we consulted twice said if he had just seen the x-rays and not the dog he would have assumed the dog was not able to walk. He didn't recommend surgery at age 4 and when he saw him again at age 12 he still felt not doing the surgery was the right call. 

We did the adequin injections, but coupled it with acupuncture, and it worked great. The acupuncture did more for our first golden than anything else. If you have access to a veterinarian who does acupuncture, it might be something to try. We also supplement with omega 3 fatty acids (3V Capsules--good for the coat and skin allergies too) and we use a supplement with MSM in it as well. 

Our 11 year old golden Barkley lives with severe hip dysplasia. We keep him light (59-61 pounds) and active and he is doing well, with occasional pain medication when he over does it. Vets will recommend keeping your dogs weight under control to help with the stress on the hip joint. 

A hip dysplasia diagnosis may seem like a death sentence at first, but it's not and your dog can have a very long, happy, active and relatively pain free life.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Ardeagold,

Would you still suggest probiotics if yogurt is being fed? If so, how much? My girls get about 12 to 16 oz of yogurt each weekly. Do you think Salmon or coconut oil is better than regular fish oil?

thanks for sharing all your knowledge

Jazzys Mom


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

In our case the hip popped out of the socket and could not be held in no matter what was done. So, emergency FHO time. The other hip was operated on because Shadow's quality of life was being effected.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Another suggestion---Knox nutra joint Plus (glucosamine). I learned of this on the all breed forum. One of the women has had arthritis her entire life and was using 2 canes to walk. She tires all natural before scripts, and someone suggest this knox nutra joint plus. Said it takes about 3 months to work. Callie really didn't have much faith in it, but decided to try it. One day phone rang and she got up and star5ed down the hall--and realized she was carrying, not using her canes. and has not sued them since. She started giving it to her older dog, and reported he was doing better. Several have tried it and were impressed. When my goleen boy Buck developed arthrits in hips and spine, i had him on the osteo-biflex but decided to try the knox on him. he had been on it for just a little over 2 months and he did something he had not done in months--he stretched his back legs out a little way--had not moved them backwards in months. Also he was getting up and down faster.

hubby, a cross country trucker, gone 2-3 weeks at a time got in and i didnt think to mention about Buck improving. Hubby and Buck were in anothr room and he yelled at me that Buck had stretched his back legs some. Was so excited. Also so imprssed he started the pill for of it. he has two herinated discs in lower gback and also a damaged shoulder and neck.

I have also started my 8 1/2 year old golden on it about 6 months ago. She had knee surgery for luxating patella at 16 months, other knee (this one required ACL repair and permanent pins) 14 months later. We know there is joint damage and arthritis is a sure thing. i had started her on j oint sups right afer her first surgery. She really doesn't show any sings of arthritis yet, but i am sure that at 8 `1/2 she has to have some. She gets 1/2 scoop of the powdered nutra joint plus in her feed at night. She also gets Ester C and a couple of fish oil caps each day, and also with the fish oil, they do need a low dosage (4000 of vitamin E.

Our first golden, Scooter, was diagnosed with HD just about the time he turned 4. he was a duck dog delux. We put him on joint sups right away (didn't know about the nutra joing or the Ester C or fish oil back then) and we did have pain pills for him for hunting. BUT he got them AFTER then hunt, not before as he didn't want him over doing it. Would bring him in, give him a warm bath, dry him, give him a pain pill and he would sleep for a couple of hours. Sadly we lost him to heart attack a year later.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Jazzy's Mom. I rarely feed yogurt because of the dairy. The probiotics I get have no dairy either. If you'll notice more "new" probiotics are coming into the yogurt isle. Like Activia, etc. I've also noticed Kefir in the yogurt section now. That has a TON of probiotics...but is also dairy. I just feel they're getting more true probiotics with a capsule or two versus regular yogurt. I'd use Kefir if I was to use anything like that.

Yes...in "fish oil" capsules, you have no idea what's there - good fish? Toxins? Mercury? You don't know. Pharmaceutical (read: Human) Grade Salmon oil contains Salmon Oil, with ALL impurities removed. No toxins, no leads/mercury, etc. We only use Pharmaceutical/Human grade liquid Salmon Oil.

Coconut oil is great stuff. But we use it as a treat, more than a supplement...although it is. We don't often "melt" it. Just give a Tablespoon full 3/4 times a week. Can't hurt...but haven't seen where it's done anything spectacular. They like it, and it's easy. LOL


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks Ardeagold. Yes, I have noticed things such as Kifer and some different yogurts at the local grocery store. I have always fed them yogurt and they seem to enjoy it but I'd guess the kifer's have more probiotics. You don't feed any dairy? What's the reason?

I'll switch from fish oil to Salmon oil

Thanks so much!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Dairy (and wheat) act as vectors to airborne allergies. Even if the dogs aren't allergic to either of those substances, they tend to make them react much more severely to whatever they are allergic to (grass, dust, pollen etc)

Same for humans. During high allergy seasons, Immunologists will tell you not to eat wheat or dairy. 

No one is really sure why this happens......but it does. You can try it yourself and see the difference in your allergies (if you have any). No wheat or dairy in anything during allergy season. You'll find that even if you do get allergy symptoms, they'll be much less severe and less frequent.

Unfortunately that means no ice cream in the summer! LOL

Plus...some dogs are dairy intolerant.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I use all human vitamins/sups for my dogs----in fact take them myself.Lat week youngest brother was down to duck hunt and he was llaughin at my==one cranberry for KayCee, one cranberry for honey, one craberry for me, one milk thistle for KayCee, one for honey, one for me, one baby apsrin for Kaycee (for her enlarged heart)) one for me, etc, etc.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> Dairy (and wheat) act as vectors to airborne allergies. Even if the dogs aren't allergic to either of those substances, they tend to make them react much more severely to whatever they are allergic to (grass, dust, pollen etc)
> 
> Same for humans. During high allergy seasons, Immunologists will tell you not to eat wheat or dairy.
> 
> ...


OMG! I wasn't aware of that. My girls don't seem to have any allergies and I don't either but you never know when one will develop. I think I'll go the Kiefer route or probiotics in capsule form just in case.

Thanks

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Ivrygld (Oct 22, 2005)

*Good suggestions*

Let me just say, a diagnosis is just what it is..But you can make the most of his life. I have rescue with such bad hips the vet said she shouldn't be walking. On her supplements, she does great and NO ONE would ever guess she has a problem. Occasionally I will see her get up slowly if she has been napping awhile. I have the Kuranda style (cot beds) and that is easy on her joints. 
The only thing I would add is to start the Vitamin C slowly to avoid diarrhea. This is a wonderful product for many things. 
Good luck..


----------



## winstonandmaizeesmommy (Feb 8, 2007)

Great suggestions everyone. I appreciate it to, as I found this thread while searching for what people have thought of Dog Gone Pain.

My 4 yr old Winston was diagnosed at 5mos and sadly, we didn't have the money at that time to do surgery (I forget what it was called, but there was only a certain time frame they could do it in). Then he was diagnosed with Pano (after different trips to the doctors - everyone thought it was his hips - found a REALLY good doc who told me about the Ascription - he recovered.

Now he is having problems again. I seriously cry whenever this happens because I don't know how to make him feel better. We have been giving him Costco brand Glucosomine and Chondrotin, and some metacam when he is really bad, but I feel like I am missing something.

Can someone make a list of exactly how what I should give him and how much? He is about 70+ lbs and is on the Overweight Dog Canidae?

Has anyone tried Dog Gone Pain? Does it really work, and how would that mix with the Nzymes etc.

He is outside most of the day, then I bring him and his sister in when I get home from work - he lays either on in the dog house or on the cement? Should I get him a doggie lounger? I am not quite sure he would use it, but it is worth a try.

My vet keeps pushing for a FHO, but I still don't know many dogs Winston's size that have had it - I have heard it is for smaller dogs. Any pros-cons to that for a bigger dog?

Thanks a bunch - I really appreciate it = Winston gives a big Roo Roo too!!

Laura


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Ardea that is SUCH good info. It should be a sticky!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*New Potential Treatment for Hip Dysplasia*

I saw a Nightline feature last week on stem cell therapy for dysplastic dogs. It's supposedly cheaper than hip surgery (they claim $2500 vs. $10,000). The feature profiled a 9 year old golden retriever. The company offering this, through veterinarians, is called Vet-Stem. The procedure involves removing fatty tissue, sending it by overnight delivery to the headquarters of this company where the stem cells from the dog are separated, having the stem cells overnighted back to the vet, and reinjecting them into the dog. Supposedly it helps increase joint fluid in the joints and relieves pain. I took my 10.5 yo golden to the vet today for his annual exam and to have an assessment of his latest limp (hips and front elbow) and inquired about this procedure. I was told they were already doing the research on it and would get back to me within a week to let me know if they thought my guy might benefit from something like this and if they are going to start offering this procedure to clients (this is a large veterinary hopsital usually in on cutting edge techniques). It sounds promising, especially if it will help an older golden who is past the age when hip surgery is recommended. In the meantime, I made an appointment with an acupuncturist veterinarian to see if we can get my guy some relief. We used acupuncture for our first golden's hip dysplasia and we saw great results with it on him.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

This is a very, very informative thread. I also think it should be a sticky.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Merlins mom said:


> Ardea that is SUCH good info. It should be a sticky!





Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> This is a very, very informative thread. I also think it should be a sticky.


(Bumped) another vote for a sticky here, great info.

I found this thread when doing a search for Ester c, I am adding it to Tucker's arthritis meds arsenal today.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Our first golden, Scooter, was a duck dog and about the time he turned 4 he was diagnosed with HD. My son tyhought he would not use Scooter any more for retrieving ducks, but my vet said not to stop. Scooter LOVED to retriever ducks and was on his toes when he knew he was going huting.

His was not that bad, but we did get him on the gluco/choondro. and the vet did give us pain pills, but we avoid them as much as possible. Instead, when we got in from hunting we would give Scooter a warm bath in the tub to remove the salt water and salnd/muc, then give him baby apsrin or if he was limping bad, a pain pill. He would sleep a couple of hours and then be just fine.

Everyone saying not to use NSAIDs until you must hae to is correct. They are so hard on the dog,and many develop liver problems. And Rimadyl seems to be the worse of the bunch and my vet won't even prescribe it bcause he has seen to many reactions.

OPne sup that helped our old golden with arthritis in his hips and spine was Knox NutraJoint, He got 1/2 scoop of powder in his food daily. I had read about it on another forum and severl had said they started their dogs on it--or themselves--and and in about 3 months could tell a difference. 

Buck, right at 12, had reached the point he couln't stretch his legs behind him, wa slow getting up and down. He had been on that stuff a little over 2 months when I saw him strecth his rear legs behnd him a little way, first time in months. He improved a lot in his remaining moths, but did lose him to heart attack at 12 yrs. 3 months, so don't iknow how much more improvement I would have seen.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fho*

Ken and I had a female Samoyed. Munchkin, that was 2 or 3 years old when we adopted her and the vet said from xrays that she had two of the worst hips he had ever seen. Samoyeds are medium-big dogs, Munchkin weighed 55-60 lbs.
We had FHO on her worst hip and though it took her a month or more to put non the leg Munchkin did wonderfully and was not in pain like before. We never had the other hip done, as she did so much better with just the one and since it took her awhile to use the leg, we didn't want to put her through it again-the vet said Munchkin was just being a baby because most dogs he had done, walked on the leg immediately after surgery as they were in much less pain than prior to the surgery.

We had this surgery done probably 15-20 years ago and I think the cost was $400-$600 and of course now it would be alot more, but it whould be much less than a total hip replacement.


----------

